# Weathered Station



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Please notice the weathering on the station behind my K-4. 








JimC.


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quite nicely done Jim. Looks like vines growing on the left side of the station.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice. How did you do it?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Jim, now I know how you did that /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif good one! 
Toad


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The weathering process was three step: 

1] Paint roof with grey primer and fog with flat black. Spray inside of chimney with flat black. 

2] Let building get rain/dirt splattered. 

3] Overspray splash-up with Krylon clear satin to preserve "weathering." 

JimC.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Sneaky... 
Letting Ma Nature do the "dirt werk"... 
Neat concept, all the same!!


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahhh you are wise beyond your years Mr Jim C.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

What a great idea Jim


----------

